# Coccidiosis symptoms?



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey forum,

My breeder just emailed me that Kiya's brother has come down with coccidiosis. So far he is the only puppy in the litter to have it but she was warning me to look out for it with Kiya. She said generally with coccidiosis it causes the runs but at the moment Kiya is transitioning to a raw meat diet and her stools are a bit firm but still soft. Should I be worried, are there other symptoms I can look out for or should I just bring her to the vet for a stool sample?

Thanks!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally, i woudl get a stool sample. I do know the only time in the history of the world that my Snorkels had diarrhea was when she had giardia. 

And I sure knew it - she squirted poop about two feet behind her. It was incredible, in an awesome and scary way.

Here's info:
Companion Animal Parasite Council—Coccidia in Dogs


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't worry too much...most puppies have coccidia. Its an intestinal parasite that is pretty easy to get rid of. I would check a stool sample just to be sure.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Take a stool sample! My pup came home with coccidia and she had no symptoms. Always good to have a sample when you get a new dog or pup.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Alright, it`s good to know that it`s nothing serious.. I will bring her to the vet for a stool sample. Thank you guys!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BrittanyM said:


> Alright, it`s good to know that it`s nothing serious.. I will bring her to the vet for a stool sample. Thank you guys!


You can also get a stool sample yourself and save your dog a trip to the vet 

Now me, I normally just take the dog in there and let them do the pooper scooping in the office, but if you are a do it yourself kind of gal you could take care of it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Can an older dog get coccidia? I visited Brittany this weekend with my pug Ruby to meet puppy Kiya. If Kiya does have coccidia, should I be worried for Ruby aswell?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She could but raw fed dogs have such good immune systems it probably won't be a problem. This is really not that huge a problem and it is pretty easily taken care of.


----------

